# Problèmes avec Avosmac sur iPad



## esales (20 Septembre 2011)

J'ai installé l'application Avosmac sur mon iPad depuis plusieurs mois. Contrairement à plusieurs avis négatif sur l'AppStore, je n'avais jusque là pas de problème. Mais ce mois-ci en voulant télécharger le n° du numéro pour tablette, les soucis ont commencé.
Après le téléchargement, il était impossible de lire le magazine. Le bouton lecture était bien affiché, mais ne déclenchait rien.
Après avoir effacé puis téléchargé à nouveau le mag, éteint / marche l'iPad, désinstallé l'appui, retéléchargé l'appli, je me suis décidé d'appeler le SAV du Mag.
Il m'a été demandé de restaurer mes achats mais cela n'a rien changé.
Et depuis, un des Co-gérant me fait tourner en rond, en me demandant d'effacer puis de retélécharger, de restaurer etc....

J'ai demandé à plusieurs reprises un remboursement puisque la lecture du mag est impossible, mais à l'heure actuelle, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il va ni résoudre mon problème ni me rembourser....

Bref, c'est juste pour vous prévenir que bien que le magazine papier AvosMac soit un magazine intéressant, le SAV de l'appli et ses dirigeants ne semblent pas en mesure d'assumer le SAV.
Donc attention, l'appli AvosMac ou leurs serveurs pour des raisons inconnues ont des problèmes.


----------



## esales (22 Septembre 2011)

Problème non résolu, mais remboursement effectué....


----------



## RomanoPingu (22 Septembre 2011)

C'est déjà ça au moins


----------

